# Sunny crosses the bridge



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

[align=center][I'm not sure if this is for rats only, but here I go]

Today we had to put our cat Sunny to sleep. He was 15 years old and was obviously suffering. We stayed with him until the end. I would like to make this thread in memory of Sunny's life, not death. Sunny was a strong spirited and wonderful cat. Always there for me when I needed him. We first met when I was five and he was just a kitten. He had to be bottlefed because he had no mother and was found by some friends under a car, infested with flea's. I remember I used to pretend I was his mother cat. 

Things Sunny loved to do where: 
Bask in the sun through the window
Eat cookies
Fully groom me
Stand over the AC/Heater vent and let it blow in his face
Snuggle up with his humans

Funny things Sunny did:
Lay in the sink
Carry a stuffed bear toy to the front door and cry to it when he feels lonely
Attack toys with his back feet

I could go on and on...but I think you understand how special he was.












































[/align]


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

im so sorry, he truly did sound like a wonderful cat


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

[align=center]Thank you, he indeed was.[/align]


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm very sorry  what a wonderful-looking cat!!


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

a truly handsome boy.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry... he looked gorgeous. And it sounds like his personality matched his looks.


----------

